# pit bulls living with other dogs



## henderson01 (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm not sure what I need to do to get help with a question, but I am trying to find out if you think you can teach a pit bull to live with other dogs, i.e., especially a new puppy of a different breed. 
Kilo is a housedog and I would like to get a boston terrier puppy. Do you think they could ever get along with each other? And if so, do you think it would be better to get a male or female puppy? Kilo is a spayed female.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a female apbt living with a shih tzu. I had the shih tzu first. My female came into the house when she was 7 weeks and the shih tzu was almost a year old but they have done great together. I try to always supervise them but they do awesome together...


----------



## henderson01 (Feb 20, 2009)

We had a boston terrier when Kilo came to live with us. Kilo was about 2 months and Buffy was about 2 years old. Buffy died in November and I would like to introduce a new dog into the family but I'm not sure if I should


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Why are you not sure?


----------



## henderson01 (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm not sure how she would treat the puppy or if she would harm her or him.


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

I've had 5 pitbulls in my lifetime and they've all gotten along with other dogs. However some people have had pitbulls that can't be around any dogs without exhibiting extreme DA. I agree with Roxy_Nie's question...why are you not sure? Has your dog exhibited DA in the past that makes you not sure? Have you not socialized your pup to know how she would react? 

My suggestion would be to have someone you know bring a dog over and under VERY close supervision see how well Kilo socializes with it. My dogs were always around other dogs from a very young age. Immediately after vaccination. I havea pitbull, a yorkie, and a yorkie poo. They get along famously!


----------



## henderson01 (Feb 20, 2009)

Kilo is 4 years old and she gets along with our older Basset Hound(about 11 years old)and she got along with Buffy(who was about 6 when she died). But we had a puppy and she & KILO seemed to get along until one morning the puppy did something she didn't like and instead of growling at her like she had done before she jumped the puppy and hurt her. She apparently broke the puppies upper jaw and when the vet did surgery to repair it she did not wake up from the anesthesia. We had the puppy over 2 months before this happened. I would still like another puppy but I'm just not sure because of what happened before.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

depends on the dog . If the dog shows da agressive behavior then probably not. If its a ambully or a amstaff they tend to get along well with others better than apbt's do it just depends. If she has been around other dogs before then she will probably do ok you may experience some jealously issues at first but with reassurance and alot of work in the transition it may work out. That is something I can't really tell you cause I don't know your dog. How close was your dog with the other dog? Was there ever any domiance issues (even over toys) I ask this cause jealously and not wanting to share is usually how it starts when a new dog comes in the house


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

thats the domiance issue it is alittle risky when you bring a new puppy in the house. You have to monior them together at all times. You should be able to tell if your dog doesn't like something and beable to take care of the sitituation then. Put the puppy up when you are not in the room watching them


----------



## henderson01 (Feb 20, 2009)

she's a red nose pit bull. And she is jealous. I didn't realize the temperment was so different from a staffordshire and a pit bull. She was my son's dog and except for her being with the boston terrier,she didn't get much exposure to other dogs until she was maybe 6 or 8 months old. As long as she knows it is okay for someone to be there then she is fine. I think if the other puppy made it 2 months then we maybe should give it another try, but I don't want to bring in a puppy if something is going to happen to it.


----------



## henderson01 (Feb 20, 2009)

That sounds like good advice and I was going to work harder to crate train the puppy I may get.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

depends on the dog, depends on how the dog is bred also imo


----------



## henderson01 (Feb 20, 2009)

I guess I need to see if I can get more info on her breeding.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

if you want to get a pup that has a better chance of getting along with other dogs get a show bred dog, might as well just get a staff imo


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Bullies and ASTs aren't always the solution for having multiple dogs. I have 9 dogs and only 2 are "true" bullies. The rest are either AST/APBT crosses, AST/APBT/Bully and a couple of pups off of gamelines. Out of all my dogs, I only have one dog that doesn't display dog aggression. The rest will jump each other as soon as the get the opportunity. You just have to be on alert 24/7 and be prepared for a fight when they are around each other. It's all in how the dog is bred. I tend to select dogs for thier abilties, not what they look like. There are alot of bullies and ASTs that were linebred for show and the DA issues are toned down quite a bit (if not almost non existant)....just not the ones I own.

The best advise if you want to add another dog to your family is to keep them seperated when you aren't around. Just because a dog isn't "gamebred" doen't mean they won't fight. It only takes a split second to rip skin and break bones with these dogs....gamebred or not. The only difference is a gamebred dog will usually endure the punishment where a cur dog will yelp and try to run away. Either way, you have an obligation as a bulldog owner to be the responsible one...meaning don't let the situation present itself.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

It does not matter if they are AST, AMBULLY, OR APBT bred from game lines, They all have the tendency to show Da at some point. I have always had good results with raising pups together. To bring an older unknown dog into the house you may have problems with your current dogs. My best advice is if your going to bring in another dog get a puppy and make sure you are watching them at ALL TIMES!!! Never leave them to play unsupervised for any reason at all! Accidents usually happen when your not expecting them. Dogs can turn on each other at any age in any situation. That is why you must be a responsible owner and live by the golden rule never trust your apbt or bully type dog not to fight!


----------



## henderson01 (Feb 20, 2009)

Basically, that is what happened to our pit bull and puppy. I looked away and the puppy was hurt. Thank you for your information


----------



## henderson01 (Feb 20, 2009)

very good advise. thanks


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

100% true on the doesn't matter if it is APBT/Bully/AST.. I have dogs that are show bred and about as far away from gamelines as you can get and Mae thinks she is solid game dog lol... I don't have the heart to let her she is show bred lol.. She doesn't have any issues with smaller dogs tho.However her sister Slim loves all animals big or small.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Well I have a 10 month old APBT and we got her when she was a pup and brought her into our home when we already had a 2 year old lab and she has been exposed to my mother in laws chihuahua and they play so nicely and all 3 love each other. A couple of weeks ago we rescued a full grown border collie who is bigger than my APBT but Nevaeh gets along great with her also BUT just a week or so ago we got another APBT that is 8 weeks old, I have to supervise her around Nevaeh at all times because it seems Nevaeh is extremely jealous of her for some reason. She doesn't care the adult border collie at all but for some reason she gets this jealous look when she stares at our puppy. I treat those 2 exactly the same also. I bring both in at night etc, but I think it could be because Nevaeh is used to being the only one in our room and now we have another addition we kennel in our room at night. 

So I think it all depends on your dog and the situation. I think Nevaeh also doesn't like the puppy much because the puppy has razor sharp teeth and doesn't want to leave Nay Nay alone. The border collie on the other hand minds her own business so she isn't an issue at all. If you do decide to get the puppy, just keep a good eye on both and don't play games with both where they will have to compete for a toy. Well I wish you luck!!


----------



## Kingston83 (Feb 20, 2009)

i just brought ina 9 week old pit male with my 4 yo minpin. Doing great so far.


----------



## thesainttc (Feb 8, 2009)

well most dogs are really kind to puppies.. I have a big black lab hes about 7 years old and hes nice with people but not to other dogs.. We brought my friends 8 month old pit over and my lab went nuts, i thought he was going to kill my friends dog.. But i recently brought home my new 9 week old pit and my lab loves her. along with my shitzu and yorkie.. all they do is play.. you should test it and see if you could bring the puppy home and introduce them and see the actions. good luck


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

i think as long as its a pup and they grow up together it should be fine, i got my lil girl at 8 wks and hav 3 boxers from 2 to 6 at the time and they get along great.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

not nessarly. I have to females that grew up together and were the best of friends until just recently. One is almost 2 and the other just turned a year old back in december. Jealously can be the start of a lot of trouble. The one doesn't like the spring rope and one does and decided since she doesn't like to play with it the other one shouldn't play with it either. Turned out to be a big brawl. You have to understand were the breed comes from there will always be a chance that they could fight. Wether they are the best of friends are not. They could be around each other for many years and then one day out of no where one will get pissed off at the other and its on


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

True, and once it's on it stays on. Time won't change the mission.


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

yea, but thats not with just pits, all dogs have the tendency to get into fights if there pushed or have enough, i dont think it has really anything to do with the certain breed, it so id be with bsl. need to remember, its not the breed, its the deed. dogs will be dogs and territory and jealousy is part of ALL dogs. thats how free range dogs use to survive, its bred into all dogs, not just pits.


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

i guess it just bothered me how you worded it, "where the breed comes from" you kinda make pits out to be an angry dog just waitin for a chance to break bc some in the past have been used for fighting. i dont agree with that, and i know if i didnt hav a pit and knew nothing about them, that comment would make me not want one. i guess above all, just need to watch your wording, bc guests on here read that and may get misconceptions of the breed. its not just pits that have that point of breaking, most dogs do, unless you have a lap dog, then theyll just annoy tha s*** out of you...


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

marshjo said:


> bc some in the past have been used for fighting. i dont agree with that, and i know if i didnt hav a pit and knew nothing about them, that comment would make me not want one.


Actually, the breed was developed for the sole purpose of fighting. That's why they are the best at the job. That's why great care should be taken when alowing interaction with other dogs and ONLY someone with a good grasp on the nature of the breed should ever attempt it. Not all APBTs are going to destroy every dog they see, but you'll never see a happier dog than one who's doing what he was bred for. If you're anticipating an "angry" dog to cut loose and grab his buddy over jealousy or territory, you're way, way off track here. Could have unimaginable consequences.


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

My 2 yr old terrier was introduced to an adult yorkshire and they never had any problems. When I got a new pup suddenly my terrier was growling if the puppy got to close to her food, treats, or toys. She doesnt bite, but she snarls so we are trying to work on it before it escalates. I think it all depends on the attitude of the new puppy and how your dog reacts to that type of hyper personality that most pups have. For the safety of the puppy you probably would have to keep a close eye on them when they are together and intervene if playing gets too rough, and keep them seperated when away..crating the two next to eachother could help bonding, and walking them together would as well. If the aggression returns would you consider profressional training? Good luck


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> That's why great care should be taken when alowing interaction with other dogs and ONLY someone with a good grasp on the nature of the breed should ever attempt it. Not all APBTs are going to destroy every dog they see, but you'll never see a happier dog than one who's doing what he was bred for. If you're anticipating an "angry" dog to cut loose and grab his buddy over jealousy or territory, you're way, way off track here. Could have unimaginable consequences.


lol! we're talking about getting a puppy for another dog to grow up with here. whats the difference between a pitbull and any other dog meeting a new dog? i dont understand, ive had boxers and rottweilers all my life, you had to keep attention on them too, its not just pitbulls that may or may not get along with other dogs, holy crap, yall make the pitbull sound like its some wild animal... i mean "ONLY someone with a good grasp on the nature of the breed" lol! you got to be kiddin me, maybe if someone with a yorkie decides to get one, but anyone who has any sense knows what big dogs are capable of!! its NOT just the pits, sorry, i will never believe that, unless your pit is a different breed from mine... and what are you trying to say in the last sentence, it doesnt make sense to me... are you saying that dogs dont fight over territory or jealousy?? surely not


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

I think it's true, any dog can be aggressive but I understand where some people are coming from. Certain dogs were bred for a specific reason, such as hunting...which is why if you have small animals such as rabbits or guinea pigs you wouldnt let them around a mousing or small game dog if they show strong traits for hunting. Some dogs do well with others and some do not, it's all in the personality and background. Some pits can be the sweetest dogs ever, but they are strong and can be deadly if the want to be, just gotta correct any negative behavior as soon as it begins, IF it does


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

sarie0417 said:


> I think it's true, any dog can be aggressive but I understand where some people are coming from. Certain dogs were bred for a specific reason, such as hunting...which is why if you have small animals such as rabbits or guinea pigs you wouldnt let them around a mousing or small game dog if they show strong traits for hunting. Some dogs do well with others and some do not, it's all in the personality and background. Some pits can be the sweetest dogs ever, but they are strong and can be deadly if the want to be, just gotta correct any negative behavior as soon as it begins, IF it does


:goodpost: thank you!! i just wanted to make the statement, as you did here, that pits arent the only dog that have that instinct..:clap:


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i think when intorduce and correctly properly u can have two dogs together. howver some pits just get HOT and u cant do it....I have Kenya(8months) and Chyna (2 or 3yrs) and they play fine together. BUT i ahve noticed some fiestiness from kenya lately. hair standing up and jsut being a brat, so i def know when its gettin too personal. i woudl jsut keep an eye on the DA, and NEVER EVER leave a pitbull with any dog unsupervised....


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

i dont want to argue, but why do u say never ever leave a pitbull with another dog unsupervised? my girl has played with my male boxer and my sisters male and female boxer for 2 yrs and they get mad and tussle, but i dont see any difference from her and the other three... and my sisters are the same age and bout the same size. lol! maybe i just got lucky with her and raised her to know better!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Some dogs are bred so far out of type and standard that you'd never consider them to be a typical specimen. If you see no difference between the APBT and other breeds, then maybe you just haven't had any real exposure to the breed and don't realize it. We can help you out but you're going to have to be somewhat open minded and receptive to the years of experience this site has to offer.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I just kind of glanced through this but I have three pit bulls a pit mix and a chihuahua (possibly another chihuahua soon hehe) and my roommate has a cat

You have to know your dogs. One of the pits cannot and will not ever be around the chihuahua or the cat (or the other dogs) because he would probably eat them, The other pit can be around the chihuahua and the other dogs but not the cat, and the other pit and the pit mix are fine with both the chihuahua, the other dogs and the cat. Phew.

I do want to say that NONE of the full pits are left unsuprvised with any of the other animals. The pit mix and chi are the other ones left alone together.


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> Some dogs are bred so far out of type and standard that you'd never consider them to be a typical specimen. If you see no difference between the APBT and other breeds, then maybe you just haven't had any real exposure to the breed and don't realize it. We can help you out but you're going to have to be somewhat open minded and receptive to the years of experience this site has to offer.


how would i get this "real exposure"? i own an apbt and my gfs dad has had 2, they also hav a polmeranian, however you spell it, and never had a problem. i know yal hav yrs on me about the breed, but i also know the dogs i am in contact with and i just honestly dont see a difference between them and a rottweiler or boxer, my boxer cant be around any other male dogs, but i wouldnt say it is just his breed, same with my old rotty. i mean, have u ever ownd any other dog than a pit and noticed what im talking about?

and anyone answering, please give me more than "you just dont understand"... some ppl on here just hav an arrogant feel bout them, i think yal might think yals s*** dont stink.. i understand i dont know everything bout the breed, but give me facts, not opinions if you act like that please. thank you for whoever answers!!

lol! nevermind, all this is is an opinion forumn, i dont know why im getting worked up about it. my dogs are just different than yours, which is a good thing since i have other types of dogs too! some pits are just better than others about getting along i guess! lets just agree to disagree!!


----------



## Passenger (Jun 10, 2008)

In my household, we have 3 APBT's, a Chihuahua, a lab mix, and this crazy ass 5 month old kitten.

They all live together very peacefully. The only ruckus that ever happens is when we let the kitten roam the house during the afternoons and it decides it wants to play with Zeus. The worse thing that has ever happened in the 4 months that we've had the kitten is he once scratched Zeus down the side of his nose while playing. 

I've introduced Zeus to several dogs, I've even ran into PetSmart with him several times to grab a chew toy or something before we go to the park for walks or the lake over the summer. Not once has he showed interest in any other dog. Things can happen, which is why you should always be on your toes and monitoring constantly.


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

Passenger said:


> In my household, we have 3 APBT's, a Chihuahua, a lab mix, and this crazy ass 5 month old kitten.
> 
> They all live together very peacefully. The only ruckus that ever happens is when we let the kitten roam the house during the afternoons and it decides it wants to play with Zeus. The worse thing that has ever happened in the 4 months that we've had the kitten is he once scratched Zeus down the side of his nose while playing.
> 
> I've introduced Zeus to several dogs, I've even ran into PetSmart with him several times to grab a chew toy or something before we go to the park for walks or the lake over the summer. Not once has he showed interest in any other dog. Things can happen, which is why you should always be on your toes and monitoring constantly.


:goodpost: and to comment on previous discussions ive had, i wasnt at all saying i dont watch her closely when we go to petsmart or are around other dogs, but like you, im comfortable leaving her around our pets that she lives and is comfortable with. but thats just the way i do things, it may not be your preference, but she hasnt shown any negative attitudes yet towards anything, i also hav two annoying ass cats..


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

MarshJo- 
There really isn't a consistent time-frame in which DA can manifest. There are some general times in the dogs life when it is known to flare up, but for the most part it can almost be like a light switch. Something "turns on" that instinct in the dog and they can go after virtually any animal. What I've read is that APBT's can learn to live in harmony with one or two other dogs. Good behavior(while the owners around) and living in harmony are two very different things imo. I think what people mean to say is to be vigilant about this kind of thing happening. The potential for is very high in APBT's.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

VERY well said suttercane.... +1 coming at ya


----------



## CoolHandJean (Feb 25, 2009)

APBTs can live with other dogs, but you have to be smart about it, and never set them up to fail, which means supervised play, and never leave them alone together. Really to be honest, I'd say any breed of dog don't leave them alone together, just for their own safety and well being. Also, keep in mind that if that day does come that they show they are DA, just learn to keep them separate.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

henderson01 said:


> *I'm not sure how she would treat the puppy or if she would harm her or him.*





> Kilo is 4 years old and she gets along with our older Basset Hound(about 11 years old)and she got along with Buffy(who was about 6 when she died). But we had a puppy and she & KILO seemed to get along until one morning the puppy did something she didn't like and instead of growling at her like she had done before she jumped the puppy and hurt her. She apparently broke the puppies upper jaw and when the vet did surgery to repair it she did not wake up from the anesthesia. We had the puppy over 2 months before this happened. *I would still like another puppy but I'm just not sure because of what happened before*.





> she's a red nose pit bull. And she is jealous. I didn't realize the temperment was so different from a staffordshire and a pit bull. She was my son's dog and except for her being with the boston terrier,she didn't get much exposure to other dogs until she was maybe 6 or 8 months old. As long as she knows it is okay for someone to be there then she is fine.* I think if the other puppy made it 2 months then we maybe should give it another try, but I don't want to bring in a puppy if something is going to happen to it.*


This right here tells me that you shouldn't get another dog right now. No offense but you are already setting the dog up to fail. In my experiences, pits more then other breed, need a stable and firm hand. With you unsure right now about getting another dog you are going to be a mess if/when you get one. You girl is going to pick up on you instability and never have her under control. Walking around on egg shells worried if your girl is going to take to the puppy is an accident waiting to happen.

Not to sound like an a$$hole but your logic of " I think if the other puppy made it to 2 months then we should give it another try " has got to be the dumbest thing I have ever heard. Whats your goal with the new dog? 3 months maybe 4? Now your girl is bigger and stronger. She probably do more damage. Unless you are 100% sure you can handle her and a puppy I would steer clear of adding another member to your pack.

At one time I had 8 rescue dogs. All APBT's, APBT mixes, AST and AST mixes. They all got along great. Due to the city ordinance I had to re-home 5 of my dogs though. All of them had issues when they came to me but learned quickly I wouldn't put up with their crap. My Staffie Kalie spent the first 12 months of her life locked in a dark basement 23 hours a day. She was let out 4 times a day for 15 minutes at a time. She had no human or dog socialization. What an f'n nightmare that was when she came home. It took a ton of work but now at 3yo the only issue she has is leash aggression and we are slowly starting to get that under control. I still don't feel safe leaving her unsupervised though.

In November I rescued a 6mo old puppy from a high kill shelter in South Carolina. At the time I thought I was doing the right thing but it threw my pack dynamic way off keel. The first 3 or 4 weeks everything was fine. After that all hell broke loose. My boy Julius who is a Rottie/Staffie mix and my boy Sugar Ray who is a Boxer/Pit mix got into a minor scuffle. Little did I know that it was just the tip of the iceberg. Since then they have bled each other badly a few times, broke furniture and got the 2 females into the scrum. I can not leave them alone for more then 5 seconds or the shit starts flying. Even if I divert my attention to something else and they are within 5 feet of each other it's on. Right now I am to the point like a lot of other members here of rotating the dogs in an out. This includes sleeping arrangements, going outside to the washroom, and who gets to go where in the house. Things changed a bunch when Maggie got spayed but I wouldn't trust them together again.

All this and I was prepared to add another dog. Imagine what it would be like if I wasn't sure if I wanted to. Or if I was scared that my dog would attack another puppy. I hate to say it but asking 3 times if you should get one or not seems, to me anyways, that you are looking for someone to tell you no don't do it right now. So let me say it. No don't do it right now.


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

lol! u may think this is stupid, but just curious, i keep hearing DA, what does that stand for?


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Dog Aggression


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

ah! lol! makes sense!! i was tryin to think of alot bigger words than that!! haha

so even though they may get along for say 4 years with never even growling at one another, one day they might just snap? 
and after they "snap", whats the chances of them ever getn along again?


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks like it's pretty much answered all good replies.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

marshjo said:


> ah! lol! makes sense!! i was tryin to think of alot bigger words than that!! haha
> 
> so even though they may get along for say 4 years with never even growling at one another, one day they might just snap?
> and after they "snap", whats the chances of them ever getn along again?


after the "snap" I would say slim to none. My dogs don't growl at each other before they get into a fight.... it just happens... it's in their body language which is alot less predominant than in any other breed. My girls decided one day out of the blue after almost 2 years of co-habitating with each other that they just didn't like each other anymore. After the first fight they got along ok with strict supervision for about 2 more months... then the second scuffle which took police mace to seperate them... I have no doubt in my mind that the third time would be the charm and one of them will end up dead. I can't afford any more vet bills over a stupid fight that could have been prevented.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i think its a blanket statement to say bullys or AST would be better suited for multi dog homes....

at the same time these dogs are bred for diff reasons and the likely hood of them getting along with other dogs is... imo more probable, a dog bred for show and head size would more than likely have much more curbed DA agression then say my frisco/chinman pup. 

all dogs are differnt and no one bloodline... or type of dog can be put in a catagory of DA or dog friendly. None the less, the idea that show bred dogs or bullys will produce just as many DA dogs as game bred is sort of silly to me.


----------

